# tap size



## Paul in OKC (Mar 3, 2010)

Trying to find the thread size for the nib on a JR Gent fountain pen. Tired of going thru the archives, so.............


----------



## turbowagon (Mar 3, 2010)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=52332&highlight=thread

something like m8.4x1 according to RussianWolf


----------

